# VBS Meldung an Batch zurückgeben



## amn.ssy (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

von einer Batch aus rufe ich ein VBScript auf, das irendwas erledigt.
Nach dessen Beendigung kehre ich zur Batch zurück und diese arbeitet dann weiter oder ruft erneut ein VBS auf.
In der Batch habe ich bereits statusmeldungen implemetiert wie z.B.


```
:ConvPdfMSG
cls
@Echo %cntin% PDF file(s) in processing
echo.
@Echo convert PDF file(s) to text
ping localhost -n 2 >nul
goto :eof
```
Wäre bzw. wie ist es ggf. möglich Meldungen die im Script als Msgbox ausgegeben werden als "Variable" an die Batch zurück zu geben und in einer Sprungmarke ähnlich der oben auszugeben?

LG und schönes Wochenende

opiwahn


----------

